# Dimple Die Set



## Sharky (Feb 14, 2014)

With an upcoming project, I wanted a set of Dimple Dies, so I looked around the shop and found some CRS and figured I'd make my own:

Finished Project:




I started with 2 drops of CRS



center drilled and cleaned up outer diameter



Drilled out to 3/4" (largest drill I have)



Set up my boring bar to open up the female die



Bored out to 1.502" ID and flat bottomed the hole with the boring bar





Poor man's carriage stop



Set up cross slide at 45 degrees and beveled the die





Now on to the male punch
(Faced , centerdrilled, start turning to 1.500" dia)





Down to diameter, just need to add the 45 degree bevel and edge face



Somehow I lost the photos of the bevel/face setup (I can reset and take pics if anyone wants them)

Ran the lathe in reverse and cut on the back side to keep the angle the same and not have to reset the compound

Finished set after a little clean-up:



Who says the little HF 7x10 can't cut bigger metal... just go slow....



Tomorrow I'll give the set a try and post the results


----------



## xalky (Feb 15, 2014)

Looking forward to see what they can do. What kind of press are you using, and what type of material and gauge will you be pressing?


----------



## hq308 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice work, they're almost identical to the ones I made for myself. I've used mine with my 12 ton press on aluminum and steel and they work great.


----------



## Sharky (Feb 15, 2014)

give it a test on a piece of 18 gauge. had to extend the radius a little on the female die. test piece came out pretty good nice and flat


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 15, 2014)

Just to clarify ... I take it you cut the hole first, then use the die to form the dimple. I would think an all-in-one die that also cuts the hole would have to be made of tool steel and heat treated.

Nice die set, BTW.


----------



## CoopVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Well done!  This is one project I will be doing to install a flush gas cap on my Scout.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharky (Feb 15, 2014)

Hawkeye,  thats correct... cut hole, insert die and clamp in vice or use hydraulic press for heavier materials.  I expect this set will aork up to 3/16 steel, planning on 1/8 for most use. 

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 16, 2014)

Sharky said:


> Bored out to 1.502" ID and flat bottomed the hole with the boring bar
> 
> View attachment 70029



Man you got good eyes to read 2 thou over on that ruler!!  )
Nice job by the way

Cheers Phil


----------



## Sharky (Feb 16, 2014)

Lol. The scale is for reference. Would be nice if I could see .002, kinda like a hair on a knats a$$.... Thanks for all the compliments!


----------

